

Popular torrents are being sabotaged by IPv6 peer flood - dtech
https://torrentfreak.com/popular-torrents-being-sabotaged-by-ipv6-peer-flood-150619/

======
p1mrx
Those sure are some wonky-looking addresses. None of them are even from the
2000::/3 global unicast prefix.

Seems more likely to be a bug than an attack, since an attacker would inject
plausible-looking data that couldn't be filtered out so trivially.

------
veddan
Seems like this could be solved by escalating to banning a /64 after multiple
bans have been issued.

